# "Hubby" ?



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm fairly active in several FaceBook groups as well as other internet forums such as Senior Forums. One phenomenon I've observed online which really perplexes me is the all but universal use of the word "hubby" by women when they are referring to their spouse. What's wrong with the word husband? I don't refer to my wife as "wifey". It seems to me that in ordinary face to face conversation hubby is not generally used nor is hubby all that common in contemporary fiction. What's the story ladies. I find the term somewhat demeaning although in the vast number of occurrences I encounter on the internet, the woman is simply referring to her spouse period.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 26, 2014)

There are many husbands but each of us has just one Hubby.

I don't use it in real life but on the internet I don't name any members of my family. 
Hubby is a substitute for a proper noun in this case.
I suppose I could be like Phyllis Diller and just call him Fang?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2014)

LOL @fang , DW.. 

I don't mind what anyone calls their family members online, as long as it's not offensive..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

I often refer to my husband as hubby, especially when writing on this forum.  It's a loving term that is not meant to be offensive at all, he's aware of it and have never voiced any opposition to it, although he wouldn't use such terms himself...or write on a forum or social media. 

Hubby is also shorter to type than the word husband, 5 letters as opposed to 7...whereas wifey is longer to type than the word wife.  I have heard men on the forum a couple of times refer to their wives as wifey, and didn't think twice about it.  My husband and I know that we love each other very much, and if either of us wish to use a more lovey dovey term, I can't imagine finding fault with that.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 26, 2014)

Better than DH.  At least I don't have to stop and think. (Are all husbands "Dear"?)

And what about brekkie (for breakfast)?   Sounds like something you upchuck.

(Sorry, been watching too many George Carlin videos lately).


----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

That sounds like a very plausible explanation, Dame Warrigal and one I hadn't thought of. Instead of interpreting it as somewhat demeaning, I should interpret as a term of affection. 

One's understand of the opposite sex is a never ending journey.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

Ok, you've got me straightened out about "hubby", now how about "boob" and "breast"?


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2014)

I have never heard my wife refer to me as hubby. I have, several times, referred to her as "wifey" and I doubt if there is such a word. Would this be offensive to a woman?


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 26, 2014)

IMO "hubby" sounds tacky but the dehumanizing and demeaning aspect is just speculative, on my part.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

I never cared for the expression boob, and I never heard my husband use it, although it is less offensive than some other terms that men sometimes use.  The only time it made me chuckle was when someone referred to Fox News as Fox Boobs, due to the women on that news show and how they dress like they're going out to a night club.  I have no problem with the word breast at all.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

My concern is strictly about women's use of the term in a context usually absent of any ****** connotations. Women use the term all the time when referring to their own breasts and you can't say that boob doesn't have a demeaning connotation.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 26, 2014)

Hubby is an endearing term...  and sometimes they can be boobs.. but lovable boobs..  Never breasts..


----------



## jujube (Dec 26, 2014)

I don't have a "hubby" any more, so no problem there with that term.  I refer to the man in my life as my "spousal equivalent".  That OK?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

I've always used the term breast, if I was describing a pain or something like that.  I agree, in my mind boob is a demeaning term.  I hear and see the term a lot with the breast cancer pink rage, and I don't care for it at all.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 26, 2014)

tnthomas said:


> IMO "hubby" sounds tacky but the dehumanizing and demeaning aspect is just speculative, on my part.



 It always sounds like "Baby Talk" to me.  IMO


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I don't use it in real life but on the internet I don't name any members of my family.
> Hubby is a substitute for a proper noun in this case.



Exactly, in real life I would just use his first name.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

It's interesting that the male contributors to this thread have a decidedly different take on the word "hubby" than you women.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 26, 2014)

NancyNGA said:


> Better than DH.  At least I don't have to stop and think. (Are all husbands "Dear"?)
> 
> And what about brekkie (for breakfast)?   Sounds like something you upchuck.
> 
> (Sorry, been watching too many George Carlin videos lately).



 Now you've hit on an Australian trait which is to shorten words and end them with either 'ie/y' or 'o' as in

 lippie - lipstick; brekkie - breakfast, Chrissy - Christmas; Tassie - Tasmania; Brissie - Brisbane
 servo - service station; bowlo - bowling club; rego - car registration; arvo - afternoon.

Hubby is just another example of this tradition


----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

Our Canadian friends do it too "Newfie".

Whatever happened to the King's English?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> Our Canadian friends do it too "Newfie".
> 
> Whatever happened to the *King*'s English?



..''all shook up''....uhuhuh... :hatlaugh1:


----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

Hey, what we need on this forum is a Newfie Newbie. Seabreeze do you know if we have any members from Newfoundland?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> It's interesting that the male contributors to this thread have a decidedly different take on the word "hubby" than you women.



If my husband had his druthers, he'd rather me not talking about him at all!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 26, 2014)

I find neither offensive but then I don't find baby offensive or chick and apparently we're supposed to.  I don't go by supposed to; I go by what makes sense.  I've never been offended by a man I was involved with calling me baby.  It's an affectionate term.  Where I live (NY) hubby is used irl all the time and actually has a connotation of being more affectionate and implies your hubby is someone you're rather fond of as opposed to being a real son of a bitch.  In other words, he's the good guy husband who treats you well with love and respect which would be anything but demeaning.  It is rather a term of endearment.  

I do say boobs when casually referring to my breasts.  It's slang for breasts same as nuts or balls is slang for testicles or do you say my testes every time?  I see no reason not to use a perfectly good slang.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 26, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> If my husband had his druthers, he'd rather me not talking about him at all!


That's a coincidence, I belong to another group with a very active woman moderator/administrator and she's often commented that her husband has made it very clear on numerous occasions that he doesn't want any references to be made about him in the group his wife runs. I find this decidedly strange.


----------



## CuppyCakes (Dec 26, 2014)

I think it's cute....and I believe it's definitely a term of endearment and really, a pet name, rather than insulting or demeaning.  When I was married, I called my husband my hubby and he just loved it.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 26, 2014)

IRL I call him Petal


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2014)

Josiah09 said:


> That's a coincidence, I belong to another group with a very active woman moderator/administrator and she's often commented that her husband has made it very clear on numerous occasions that he doesn't want any references to be made about him in the group his wife runs. I find this decidedly strange.



Josiah, not nearly as serious or dramatic as the other woman, LOL.  You can see by my smiley face, that I just said that playfully.  My husband has been included in many of my posts, since we are very close to each other and do almost everything with each other.  He's well aware that I include him in my conversations, it would be odd for me not to.  I'm really blessed to have shared almost forty years of my life with him, he's a wonderful man and I don't have one bad thing to say about him. :love_heart:


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 27, 2014)

I don't mind hubby. It's the code talking I don't like. I always think they are talking about their DH ( dead husband, oops make that dead hubby) or DD ( disgraceful daughter) or worse yet those who don't give a clue who they are talking about; SIL ( sister in law, son in law or just stupid in laws). I guess if I'm not sure of the meaning I can ask the wifey.


----------



## oldman (Dec 27, 2014)

Falcon said:


> It always sounds like "Baby Talk" to me.  IMO



I agree. I always thought it sounded childish.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 27, 2014)

Blaze Duskdreamer said:


> I find neither offensive but then I don't find baby offensive or chick and apparently we're supposed to.  I don't go by supposed to; I go by what makes sense.  I've never been offended by a man I was involved with calling me baby.  It's an affectionate term.  Where I live (NY) hubby is used irl all the time and actually has a connotation of being more affectionate and implies your hubby is someone you're rather fond of as opposed to being a real son of a bitch.  In other words, he's the good guy husband who treats you well with love and respect which would be anything but demeaning.  It is rather a term of endearment.
> 
> I do say boobs when casually referring to my breasts.  It's slang for breasts same as nuts or balls is slang for testicles or do you say my testes every time?  I see no reason not to use a perfectly good slang.



That's my feeling as well..  Hubby is a loving term reserved for a really good guy.... that  happens to be your husband..  If he were and abusive SOB... one would probably not refer to him as "hubby"..   As with most endearing terms.. like baby or honey... It doesn't bother me when "Hubby" uses them, but woe betide a stranger do..  I correct them PDQ.    

Same with boob, bubbie.. boobie.. "the girls"  Ninnie and sometimes even titty....  It depends on the circumstance.  I use those terms in casual conversation with friends.. However, when speaking in professional terms.. like with docs or patients.. Breast is the correct term..


----------



## oakapple (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes, if anyone uses the term hubby, I would think they had a very loving relationship..... however, I have not heard it used for about 40 years! In real speech I mean.It conjures up a vision of a man in his slippers and smoking a pipe.I don't use the term either in real life or on this forum.


----------



## oldman (Dec 27, 2014)

My wife does not call me Hubby and I don't want her to. She calls me Honey, Sweetheart and Darling. The more affectionate terminology she uses, the more it costs, or is going to cost me.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 27, 2014)

What I hate are the terms.. DH... DD... DS...  silly


----------



## Raven (Dec 27, 2014)

I have referred to my husband as hubby on forums.  It is a term of endearment to me but I will use
husband from now on.
I don't like the word boob and never use it.  I have heard women call their breasts 'the girls' and I think
that  sounds silly.  Women have breasts and that is what they should be called in my opinion.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 27, 2014)

oldman said:


> My wife does not call me Hubby and I don't want her to. She calls me Honey, Sweetheart and Darling. The more affectionate terminology she uses, the more it costs, or is going to cost me.



I never call my husband hubby when talking to him, only in writing on boards as opposed to using his real name.  I often call him things like Honey, Honeybear, Sweetie, Babe, etc. when we're talking to each other at home.  I'm low maintenance, simple tastes...so he doesn't have to worry that if I call him Poohbear, he'll have to fork over some hard cash, LOL! layful:



QuickSilver said:


> What I hate are the terms.. DH... DD... DS...  silly



I don't hate them, obviously a lot of people use them on forums, but I never will.  I would never put the word 'darling' in front of husband if I was talking about him, unless maybe if used sarcastically.   When I first started seeing those "D" abbreviations years ago, I was scratching my head...had to google them.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 27, 2014)

Raven said:


> I have referred to my husband as hubby on forums.  It is a term of endearment to me but I will use
> husband from now on.
> I don't like the word boob and never use it.  I have heard women call their breasts 'the girls' and I think
> that  sounds silly.  Women have breasts and that is what they should be called in my opinion.



I will continue to use the term Hubby..   I like it..  It fits my hubby and I don't think it childish or baby talk at all..   It's endearing..

Breast is too formal in a conversation with one's closest lady friends.. Boob is much better.  Imagine hanging with your girlfriends and you bump into something.. Would you day..  "Dang.. that hurt my Boob...   Or Dang that hurt my breast..   Breast sounds goofy..


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 27, 2014)

I think, especially online usage of the term, can be to shorten things up or even make them a little lighter conversation.  I'm big on correct grammar, and spelling, but not on a friendly forum.  It's kind of fun to use some slang, as long as I'm not insulting or offending someone.  I never thought of "hubby" maybe being demeaning to a husband, and I certainly never try to demean anyone by using hubby, as I do sometimes.

I appreciate you speaking up about it Josiah as that is the only way sometimes, we can find out about these things


----------



## Josiah (Dec 27, 2014)

The women who have contributed to this thread have put me right about "hubby" and your description, Denise, of how you use the term is exactly in line with that consensus. I only regret that I no longer have someone who thinks of me as "hubby".


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 28, 2014)

I use the term hubby. I don't see it as demeaning.


----------



## Phoenix14 (Dec 28, 2014)

I think there is enough polical correctness around that it doesn't matter if you want to lighten up a bit now and again on a friendly forum! There are certain words and terminology I don't like but it's not life changing if I see them used.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 28, 2014)

Call me anything you want. Just don't call me late for supper. 

I dont think the other half has ever called me hubby. Maybe, don't remember. When she is upset with me, it's DEAR !!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 28, 2014)

I have had three husbands...  only one has earned the name of Hubby..  Won't tell you what I called the other two.  lol!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 28, 2014)

Carolyn said:


> I hate the expression "the wife"...talk about tacky...



That is one of my hubby`s  biggest pet peeves. He hates when a man refers to "the wife". He says the guy may as well say "the dog". The "ol` lady" bugs him even more.

I only refer to him as hubby on this forum. I have never referred to him as that IRL.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Call me anything you want. Just don't call me late for supper.
> 
> I dont think the other half has ever called me hubby. Maybe, don't remember. When she is upset with me, it's DEAR !!!!



Oh Pappy, the other half, you are so in trouble, LOL!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> That is one of my hubby`s  biggest pet peeves. He hates when a man refers to "the wife". He says the guy may as well say "the dog". The "ol` lady" bugs him even more.
> 
> I only refer to him as hubby on this forum. I have never referred to him as that IRL.



Actually, it sound more like a term they might use in England for Hub-cap, LOL!  Do we still call them hub-caps in the US??


----------



## Josiah (Dec 28, 2014)

Hub cap is pretty dated. Now it's wheel covers.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 28, 2014)

LOL, yep, thought I might be "dating" myself


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 28, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Oh Pappy, the other half, you are so in trouble, LOL!



What's wrong with the other half?  After all, you're both half of a partnership.  Well, ideally and legally speaking.


----------



## Josiah (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm somewhat self deprecating by nature, so for me it would be "my better half" which is the common way the expression in phrased, and I agree, that's a perfectly acceptable way of referring to my spouse.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 29, 2014)

Still hub-cap here Denise! A hubby in a cap? If anyone uses the term hubby I hope they won't stop just because we don't all use that expression? Variety is the spice of life.At least nobody now says 'the old ball and chain' anymore when talking about their wife.Or do they? !


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 29, 2014)

You know, I've heard that term (ball and chain) recently Oakapple but, it may well have been in an "old" movie, LOL!!  I lived in Alabama for a time, and I did pick up some of their language, still use it today  I loved it when they would say I had an accent, I felt really special, LOL!  Really! Because I love accents, especially British.  Oh I wish I wish I could be by Big Ben for the New Years! Every year I watch that as soon as someone gets it posted on Youtube:newyearseve:


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 29, 2014)

nwlady said:


> You know, I've heard that term (ball and chain) recently Oakapple but, it may well have been in an "old" movie, LOL!!  I lived in Alabama for a time, and I did pick up some of their language, still use it today  I loved it when they would say I had an accent, I felt really special, LOL!  Really! Because I love accents, especially British.  Oh I wish I wish I could be by Big Ben for the New Years! Every year I watch that as soon as someone gets it posted on Youtube:newyearseve:



That's what my father called my mother!  Grimace.  Theirs was not a happy marriage.  Of course, 8 kids in 10 years time is not a good recipe for harmony either...


----------



## Kadee (Dec 29, 2014)

I often refer to my husband as "hubby" as I don't like the new modern term " Partner" although I do understand why it's used so much 
it's fairly common in Australia to hear someone call their Husband "hubby"


----------



## Josiah (Dec 30, 2014)

I don't say this out of disrespect, but it would seem that the Australians carry inventing slang terminology to new levels.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

And we're proud of it.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 30, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> And we're proud of it.



YES I'm with you Dame Warrigal


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 30, 2014)

But are you proud of your spiders?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

Definitely. I'm sharing my house right now with Huey, Dewey and  Louie as we speak.
They are magnificent.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2014)

Huey, Dewey and Louie...Lol. 
Which one is this?


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

I think that Daisy Duck and Charlotte (of Charlotte's Web).

Huey, Dewey and  Louie look like this:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2014)

I am told we have Wolf spiders here in Florida, but I have never seen one. Thank heavens.
We do have very big roaches thought that find their way into the house once in awhile.
We call them Palmetto bugs, but they are a roach.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 30, 2014)

One time I was in Florida.   I saw a string hanging out of the water faucet in the bathroom.... so .. I pulled it... and guess what?  It was an antennae of one of those Palmetto Bugs...   Thank goodness I was already near the toilet..  lol!


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 30, 2014)

Pappy said:


> I am told we have Wolf spiders here in Florida, but I have never seen one. Thank heavens.
> We do have very big roaches thought that find their way into the house once in awhile.
> We call them Palmetto bugs, but they are a roach.



You are lucky.  Wolf spiders in CO are one of the many reasons I went running screaming back to NY!  I've heard your roaches also fly!!!  Why does anyone want to retire to FL?  I really don't get why so many NY'ers do.  Let's see snow and ice or gators, crocs, huge flying roaches, black widow spiders and hurricanes.  OK, Long Island gets hurricanes too so I'll just avoid Long Island.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

these always show up in the house when it first rains seems like.  We call them wolf-spiders this photos was under that so guess they are that.  They are sooooo fast


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 30, 2014)

Wolf spiders look after their young and carry the spiderlings on their bodies for some time after hatching.

http://museumvictoria.com.au/discoverycentre/infosheets/spiders-found-in-victoria/wolf-spider/

Blaze, our cockroaches also fly. The biggest ones fly QANTAS







Just kidding, but they do fly.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2014)

I've never seen our roaches fly but it's possible I imagine. They are very fast and a good shot of roach spray does the job. And true, QS, they are drawn to water. Usually seem in bathrooms.

We have a pest service come once a month which pretty much takes care of spiders and ants. Fire ants are a concern and you only need to step on an ant hill once and you won't do it again, ever.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 30, 2014)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Wolf spiders look after their young and carry the spiderlings on their bodies for some time after hatching.
> 
> http://museumvictoria.com.au/discoverycentre/infosheets/spiders-found-in-victoria/wolf-spider/
> 
> ...



Geez, and Texas thinks they have big'uns


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 31, 2014)

nwlady said:


> these always show up in the house when it first rains seems like.  We call them wolf-spiders this photos was under that so guess they are that.  They are sooooo fast
> 
> View attachment 12376



Yes, those were the nasty things.  They jump!  High.  High as your waist!  Nasty one that looked like this in my shower once but I actually like when they're in something where (once I scream my way past them to do it) I can turn on the hot tap and scald them down the drain.  Usually leave the hot water running for a good 10 minutes or so -- just to be sure.  Spiders curl up when the hot water scalds them.  Good.  Makes them wash down the drain all the easier.



Dame Warrigal said:


> Wolf spiders look after their young and carry the spiderlings on their bodies for some time after hatching.
> 
> http://museumvictoria.com.au/discoverycentre/infosheets/spiders-found-in-victoria/wolf-spider/
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'll stay in NY.  At least, ours don't fly.


----------



## oakapple (Jan 2, 2015)

Your'e a brave lot in OZ !  We only get small house spiders here in England and yet they are enough to give some people the screaming ab-dabs.But, no more pics of them already!!!


----------



## oakapple (Jan 2, 2015)

Even the pics are scary to us whinging Poms.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 2, 2015)

Had to get out my shotgun for this one.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes: That's what we call an American cockroach over here. 
The German ones are quite little.

The Aussie native cockies are rather cute and have the good manners never to enter the house.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 3, 2015)

I think of "Hubby" as endearing not the least bit demeaning and I've been one since 1957.


----------



## Kadee (Jan 3, 2015)

Same here AZ Jim I have noticed, when in places where young people are I have never heard any young woman call her husband hubby all I ever hear when they speak to their hubby's is by name or some offensive term.(I have never used offensive language and still sigh when I hear it)
Can anyone tell me why the term Partner came into being.??? Was it because of the acceptance of same sex couples?? Or       de facto relationships???


----------

